# The CRKT "Tueto" Folding Knife



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I couldn't contain myself and looked into CRKT folder called a "Tueto." I don't know if I'm pronouncing the name of the new folder, chances are a new member (or new collector) probably only responds in Perfect English as opposed to my "not so much."

The blade makes a nice, uniform curved 'sweep' to the tip, and as I noticed a few years back,_ the edges on new knives are simply all razor sharp_. Remember when foolish guys put one of their fingers on the bevel of a new knife? The new knife breeds are simply razor sharp. Well, you can write off that silly touchy-feely hobby, that is, unless you want to go through life called "Lefty."

The Tueto is incredibly sharp with a uniform edge that must have be derived by microscopes and clear eyes. And if I had to point out a tiny flaw, the only thing that struck me was *the thin*, internal locking edge. Yeah, the edge did its job, it's just that every other item was perfect, assembled without the trace of loosening, and a bevel that had to be cut by a laser. 
I know that all of you he-men are toughies and nothing shakes you. These newer blade steels are hard, sharp, skillfully cut and a smooth breeze to open. Before you can grab the knife-fighter by his collar, I'll put money on the cutter that has already extracted your esophagus.

Go to your computer, pull up CRKT "Tueto" and then slash something. I'll bet you the edge won't even whisper as you stroke through with this elegant toy...


----------



## Buckman (Sep 24, 2020)

The Tourist said:


> I couldn't contain myself and looked into CRKT folder called a "Tueto." I don't know if I'm pronouncing the name of the new folder, chances are a new member (or new collector) probably only responds in Perfect English as opposed to my "not so much."
> 
> The blade makes a nice, uniform curved 'sweep' to the tip, and as I noticed a few years back,_ the edges on new knives are simply all razor sharp_. Remember when foolish guys put one of their fingers on the bevel of a new knife? The new knife breeds are simply razor sharp. Well, you can write off that silly touchy-feely hobby, that is, unless you want to go through life called "Lefty."
> 
> ...


What’s that old saying? Oh yeah,a picture’s worth 1000 words.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Hey, Buckman, thanks for providing the Tueto picture of my new knife. I was having problems with camera pictures and all of the shiny tables in my house!

The Tueto is as good as its' word. When you first pick it up you'll wonder where the rest of the knife metal went. But this is one truly constructed tool with not only a perfect edge but also a decent balanced knife from stem to stern.

Who ever polished the edge at the factory did a beautiful job. Even with all of my polishing items I doubt I could improve on the knife's edges and balance.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I got a new toy! It's the CRKT version of the "TUNA." Very strong, but decidedly very tight and compact. You can slip this folder--and its 3.7 inch blade--easily out of your pocket, into your hand, and then rotating out the business end without even thinking about it!

Admittedly, your average 'stiletto' got me through college, but then I was a docile young stripling with almost no knowledge of sharp, pointy things.

BTW, that big copper fastener on the butt end of the handle looks like it could hammer through plate-glass. Get one of these for you mom on Mother's Day. My relatives use folders like this for carving up birthday cakes...


----------

